# Rhinestone Sources



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been looking for a steady supplier of rhinestones. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Try www.rhinestonesuperstore.com great stuff Chris has


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, Chris has some of the Best stones, and he is really paying attention to the lead levels in them as well.
I also heard he is starting Bulk Pricing.
Sandy jo


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

Can someone please tell me the difference between rhineSTONES and rhineSTUDS! I can't figure out how they are different.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

A rhinestone is made of faceted glass, 
A rhinestud is made of faceted metal, or alumu
A Nail head is a rounded usually but can be decorative 
all have hot fix glue on the back side,, 
all are beautiful


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, thank you, Monkey! I now have actually learned something today! Thanks!


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

the backings are different on them too.. Rhinestones have a flatback... Rhinestuds, Domestuds, & Pearl Studs(with the exception of Swarovski's Hotfix Pearls) have concave backs, as do Nailheads(nailheads are actually close to being flat).. the concave baking does not affect the studs from adhering either.. they stick just as well as the flatbacks.. 
Kiera


----------



## rogerbowser (Apr 22, 2008)

Well...thank you too, HFQ! I am just a learning fool today!!


----------

